# First All Grain Recipe



## diesel (Sep 3, 2012)

My first All grain recipe was an IPA.  I don't think I will ever brew any other way again.  I was really impressed at how smooth everything went.  

Ribs and butt on the smoker and at temp.













IMG_20120902_090012.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






my workstation setup.  boiling my mash water.  10 gallon homedepot cooler for mash/lauter tun.













IMG_20120902_144507.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






After the mashing time is up I drain off the wart and dump it back in.  I did this until the wort was clear.  This took just about 6 quarts.  I was pretty busy during all of this so the not a lot of picts.  I will work on that next time.













IMG_20120902_165348.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






I have a 5 gallon cooler that had 170 degree water.  I brought to temp and put in the cooler while mashing.

Then we tried fly sparging.  Next time I will have a better setup but this worked.













IMG_20120902_170217.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






Just let the water out over the grains.  













IMG_20120902_170228.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012


















IMG_20120902_171532.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






Pork butt 170deg. Gonna wrap and take to 200.













IMG_20120902_174711.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






Some ABTs to snack on while boiling my soon to be IPA













IMG_20120902_174729.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






Hops for the brew.  Columbus for 60 mins. Centennial for 15. Falconer's Flight at 5 mins.  Citra at 0 mins.

I am excited about the addition of Falconer's Flight which smelled great!













IMG_20120902_180158.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






Boiling the wort.  What great smell in the air.  The BBQ and the boiling beer. Ummm.













IMG_20120902_180623.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






The chiller is a must have.  After using that for the first time.  I got my temp from 200 to 70 in around 15 mins. I borrowed this one from a friend but I will be making one in the next week or so.  I will post the build.  There is a pump in the bottom of the bucket.  I filled with about 6 inches of water and then used three bags of ice.  













IMG_20120902_190357.jpg



__ diesel
__ Sep 3, 2012






Thanks for looking.

I got the recipe for this IPA from Brewing classic styles.  Hoppiness is an IPA

https://www.homebrewersassociation....e=beer-recipe-of-the-week-hoppiness-is-an-ipa.

I did change the hops and the mashing/sparging that was called for, but I think it is going to be great.  I tasted it pretty much at every step.

Can't wait.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## bdawg (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks awesome!

I've made that recipe before and it's great.  You'll love it.


----------



## atio (Sep 8, 2012)

Wish I had the room to make a nice setup like you have.  Looks like a great way to spend a day.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## diesel (Sep 21, 2012)

Bottled today.  Based on my FG this batch is coming in around 7.35 ABV.  I tasted it and it is good.  Can't wait to pop the top on one.  I should wait for at least 2 weeks but I think I will have to open one next weekend.


----------



## bdawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds good.  Get more batches in the pipeline so you aren't tempted to drink them before they are ready.   Low and slow -- time and patience and temp control really are king in brewing, just as in BBQ.

HTH-


----------



## diesel (Oct 10, 2012)

Poured one last night.  What a great beer.  I fermented at 64 degs for 2 weeks and bottled for 2 weeks.

I see some haze in the beer.  I have heard of Chill haze and may do a little research on getting that out but as for taste this is a very good IPA.  The haze could also be some contamination?  I know that while fermenting the temp was constant because I had it in a fridge w/ a regulator.  I check the temps every other day or so and the temp stayed at 64.













IPA.jpg



__ diesel
__ Oct 10, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow Beer N Butts - what a great combo


----------

